# AlertType.Confirmation gibt Buttonreihenfolge falsch aus



## Albi_2020 (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe im FXMLController für einen Texteditor eine Frage. Es soll bei einem neuen Dokument eine Abfrage erscheinen, ob die Daten gelöscht werden sollen oder nicht. Von der Funktion geht auch alles. Aber die Reihenfolge der beiden Buttons ist falsch. Aber ich weiß nicht warum:


```
//die Methode zum Anlegen eines neuen Dokuments
    @FXML protected void neuKlick(ActionEvent event) {
    //den Dialog erzeugen und anzeigen
    Alert meinDialog = new Alert(AlertType.CONFIRMATION, "Wollen Sie die Daten wirklich löschen?", ButtonType.YES, ButtonType.NO);
    //den Text setzen
    meinDialog.setHeaderText("Bitte entscheiden Sie");
    //die Überschrift setzen
    meinDialog.setTitle("Frage");
    //den Dialog anzeigen
    meinDialog.showAndWait();
    //die Buttons auswerten
    if ((meinDialog.getResult()) == ButtonType.YES) {
        //das Textfeld löschen
        editor.clear();
    }
    else
        meinDialog.close();
    }
```

Wenn ich es aufrufe, kommt zuerst der No-Button.

LG Sebastian


----------

